# Probleme  2ème synchronisation fichiers mémos vocaux iPod Touch 4



## jodav31 (19 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le problème suivant:

J'ai un iPod Touch 4 sous iOS 6.1.6.
J'ai dû voir un technicien qui m'a fait une mise à jour de mon PC (Windows 10) suite à des problèmes de connexions internet.
Il a par ailleurs fait une mise à jour de plusieurs softs dont iTunes.

Depuis ce jour, dès que je fais une synchronisation de mon iPod Touch, seuls les nouveaux fichiers sont ajoutés dans la bibliothèque mais pas les anciens. Si j'efface ces fichiers de ma bibliothèque, la synchronisation suivante ne transférera pas ces mêmes fichiers vers la bibliothèque.

Mon problème étant que je ne peux plus récupérer mes fichiers vocaux d'avant la manipulation du technicien pour les sauvegarder dans ma bibliothèque.

Le technicien s'en fiche et je n'ai aucun moyen de me retourner vers lui.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos aides.

Jodav31


----------

